# Vote Now! December 2014 DIYer of the Month



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We already have bios for the following nominees...

*1985gt*
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-1985gt-440/

*JazMan*
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-jazman-419/


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

:w00t:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Sir MixAlot said:


> :w00t:


Me too!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I voted------------------


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I vetoed!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Only 24 voters?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

voted as well.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

What happens if there is a tie?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> What happens if there is a tie?


Fight to the death I would suppose :laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

*"Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (project or business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination."*

I need these bios!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Fight to the death I would suppose :laughing:


Is Cricket the Tina Turner character...?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

It's going to be a photo finish!


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We have a bio for ddawg16!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-ddawg16-506/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We have a bio for ToolSeeker!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-toolseeker-514/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Vote Now! :thumbup:


Bump. Only 1 hour left to vote and break the tie! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Gosh, I hate ties. Give me a few minutes to break the tie.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I used random.org to detetermin the winner for this month and I will be announcing the winner shortly. The one who doesn't win this month will automatically be included in our next vote.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

And the winner is....
http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/congratulations-december-2014-diyer-month-1985gt-216242/


----------

